# Front interior Swivel Lights



## Markernie (8 mo ago)

Hi could some please tell me were the switch is to turn the front swivel lights there over the cap. Chausson suite relax
Kind Regards
Ernie


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

A photo would be helpful. If they're the same as mine there's, a rocker switch in the surround of the light.


----------

